# Advice needed please.



## iGaz (6 Sep 2011)

Just after a little advice please. We have decided that our club website is now too old and awkward to use. And I suggested a forum with a basic front page. Trouble is....I have no iddea about setting up a forum.

Any advice/help etc would be gratefully appreciated.

Many thanks.

Garry


----------



## Shaun (7 Sep 2011)

Are you looking to buy commercial forum software or would you prefer freeware?


----------



## iGaz (7 Sep 2011)

Which ever is the easiest to use, and or the cheepest. We have funds in the club accounts to help towards software.


----------



## srw (7 Sep 2011)

A blog is _very_ easy to administer (try blogger), can be hosted for free, and allows commenting. Semi-dead forums always look very sad and don't attract people in.

We pay £7.50 or so for each two years of domain name ownership; setting up the blog took an hour or two.


----------



## Shaun (7 Sep 2011)

iGaz said:


> Which ever is the easiest to use, and or the cheepest. We have funds in the club accounts to help towards software.



Free ones include phpBB and Vanilla Forums.

Commercial choices include Xenforo, IP.Board, and vBulletin (others are available too ... ).

If you want hosting and forums all in one, Vanilla do a hosted version for a monthly fee http://vanillaforums.com/ - IP.Board is _also_ available on a monthly plan too.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## iGaz (7 Sep 2011)

Cheers.....

First attempt...

[url="http://pzwheelers.activeboard.com/"]http://pzwheelers.activeboard.com/[/url]


----------

